# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  كبد الحقيقة : مزمل ابو القاسم : لصوص الملاعب

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كبد الحقيقة
مزمل ابو القاسم
لصوص الملاعب

* ضحكت عندما قرأت تصريحاً أدلى به الكابتن حسن بنعيشة، المدير الفني لفريق الكوكب المراكشي، وزعم فيه أن فوزهم على النجم الساحلي التونسي في بطولة الكونفدرالية الإفريقية كان مستحقاً!

* مرة أخرى فاز الفريق المغربي سيء السمعة بمساعدة الحكام.

* هذه المرة لم يحتسب له الحكم ركلة جزاء المعتادة، ولم يتكرم عليه بركلتي جزاء، مثلما فعل أمام المريخ، بل احتسب عليه ركلة جزاء لم يجد بُداً من احتسابها، ولم يستطع أن يتغاضى عنها لوضوحها، لكنه كفر عنها بدل المرة مرتين.

* لم يطاوعه ضميره المسنود بالدولار الأخضر فطرد لاعبين من النجم الساحلي في أقل من دقيقتين.

* عندما لم تكف تلك العطية الكوكب المراكشي للفوز تدخل الحكم مرة أخرى، وغض الطرف عن مخالفة واضحة ارتكبها أحد لاعبي المراكشي، واستفاد منها فريقه في إحراز الهدف الثاني في آخر دقائق المباراة!

* حتى الهدف الأول للكوكب المراكشي نتج من تسلل واضح.

* بعد ذلك كله خرج علينا بنعيشة ليزعم أن فوزهم كان مستحقاً!

* سألنا الأخ مجدي شمس الدين من قبل ونسأله مرة أخرى: إلى متى سيستمر هذا العفن؟

* إلى متى سيواصل حكام الكاف نثر قاذوراتهم أمام أنظار الآلاف؟

* إلى متى ينشرون تفاهاتهم، ويتباهون بفسادهم على الملأ؟

* إلى متى يتحكمون في نتائج المباريات، ويوزعون الظلم في الطرقات؟

* إلى متى يا مجدي يستمر هذا المسلسل الحقير؟

* حكام الكاف يستحقون لقب (لصوص الملاعب) بجدارة.

* ما فعله الحكم السنغالي دينيس ديمبلي في مباراة المراكشي مع النجم الساحلي لا يختلف عما فعله الحكم الجابوني القذر إيرك كاستان في مباراة الكوكب المراكشي مع المريخ!

* تحين الجابوني المرتشي الفرص، وتربص بالمريخ كي يمنح الفريق المشبوه ركلتي جزاء، مكنه بهما من العبور إلى ربع نهائي بطولة الكونفدرالية.

* بعد نهاية مباراة الكوكب المراكشي والنجم الساحلي تكررت ذات المشاهد التي حدثت بعد نهاية مباراة الكوكب والمريخ، وخلع بعض لاعبي الليتوال قمصانهم وتحرشوا بالحكم، وكادوا أن يفتكوا به.

* الفارق الوحيد أن إداريي النجم الساحلي لم يوجهوا لكمة مماثلة للتي نالها كاستان من حاتم محمد أحمد.

* نقول لمجدي إذا قبلنا استمرار الظلم في بطولات الكاف، وصدقنا أنك لا تتحكم في اختيار لصوص ملاعب الكاف، ولا تمتلك أي تأثير عليه، وآمنا أنك (لا بتهش ولا بتنش) وتكتفي بالفرجة مع أنك تتربع على قمة لجنة حكام الكاف، فلن نقبل أن تنتقل تلك المساخر إلى بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

* مجدي مشرف على لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد السوداني.

* ويتابع نشاطها بحكم منصبه كأمين عام للاتحاد.

* وأنا أعلم يقيناً أنه يتدخل لاختيار حكام القمة بالذات، ويصر على حكام بعينهم.

* هذا النهج أضر بالمريخ كثيراً، لأن الدوليين الذين تناوبوا على إدارة مباريات القمة خلال السنوات الماضية تفننوا في اغتيال العدالة، وبرعوا في ظلم المريخ ومحاباة المدعوم.

* شاهدنا حكماً دولياً بارزاً يرفض طرد حارس مرمى الهلال مع أنه صد كرة مصوبة نحو مرماه بيديه وهو يقف خارج منطقة الجزاء.

* في أي مكان آخر بالعالم أجمع عقوبة المذكور أعلاه الطرد.. وفي السودان يعاقب ببطاقة صفراء، إذا كان حارساً للنادي المفضل.

* شاهدنا حكماً دولياً رفض طرد حارس مرمى هلالي أعاق مهاجماً انفرد به وتخطاه في طريقه إلى المرمى!

* شاهدنا حكماً دولياً رفض طرد حارس مرمى هلالي صد كرة من أمام مهاجم منفرد بيده خارج منطقة الجزاء.

* تابعنا كل تلك الحالات وغيرها وأيقنا أن هناك قانون سري يحرم منح المريخ أي ركلات جزاء في القمة، ويحرم طرد أي لاعب من الهلال إلا برفقة  لاعب من المريخ.

* شاهدنا حكماً دولياً منح فريقاً ركلة جزاء وهمية من تمثيل لا ينطلي على حكم مبتدئ.

* أمس تردد اسم الحكم الدولي محمود شانتير مصحوباً بترشيح لإدارة القمة.

* الترشيح مرفوض تماماً.

* الحكم المذكور سبق له أن حرم المريخ من ركلة جزاء أوضح من الشمس في مباراة الزعيم مع الرابطة، ثم عاد ومنح الهلال ركلة جزاء مضحكة في مباراة الأزرق مع مريخ كوستي.

* ارتكب مهاجم الرابطة مخالفة واضحة مع مهاجم المريخ عنكبة داخل منطقة الجزاء، فأخرجها شانتير بقدرة قادر إلى خارج الخط، وحول ركلة الجزاء إلى ضربة حرة مباشرة!

* وفي كوستي ارتكب مهاجم الهلال وليد الشعلة مخالفة مع مدافع مريخ كوستي صابر عطرون ودفعه من الخلف حتى رماه على وجهه، فانطلقت صافرة شانتير لتمنح المعتدي ركلة جزاء مضحكة!

* من يفعل ذلك لا يمكن أن نقبل إدارته للقاء القمة.

* نكتب ذلك ونحن نعلم ان معظم حكام الممتاز من فصيلة شانتير، وأن لجنة التحكيم المركزية التي يقودها حكام سابقون لهم تاريخ أسود مع المريخ لن تنصف المريخ مطلقاً.

* المريخ يريد حقه فقط.. ولن يصمت على أي ظلم جديد يحدث له في قمة الممتاز.

آخر الحقائق

* بغض النظر عن هوية حكام القمة فإننا نحذر رايات الشر (التي ارتفعت في شندي قبل أيام من الآن) من الظهور في لقاء الغد.

* المساعد الثاني الذي حرم المريخ من هدف صحيح، ومنعه من فرصة تسجيل هدف آخر يجب ألا يظهر في مباراة القمة.

* ما زلت أبحث عن اسمه، لأنه يستحق أن يدخل القائمة السوداء التي سبقته إليها أسماء كبيرة، تورطت في ظلم المريخ.

* حذار من إحضار هيثم النور، الذي قلب نتيجة مباراة الهلال وأهلي شندي رأساً على عقب، وحرم النمور من هدف صحيح، ومنح الهلال نقطتين وهميتين.

* حذار من الاستعانة بحكم كسلا حافظ عبد الغني، المتخصص في ظلم المريخ.

* بالطبع لا يوجد مريخابي واحد يقبل وجود المعز أحمد وصديق الطريفي في لقاء الغد.

* تاريخهما مع المريخ أسود من السكن.

* نقول للجنة التحكيم المركزية إن المريخ شبع ظلماً في مباريات قمة الممتاز بالذات.

* عشرون عاماً مرت على انطلاق المنافسة والمريخ محروم من ركلات الجزاء أمام الهلال في الممتاز.

* نعلم مسببات المطالبة الزرقاء بإحضار حكام أجانب.

* المستفيد من الحكام المحليين لا يمكن ان يطلب الاستغناء عنهم.

* ممثلو الأزرق الفاشلون يبحثون عن ركلات جزاء حرام في كل المباريات.

* المؤسف أنهم ينالون مرادهم باستمرار.

* لو اقترن ظلم التحكيم بتواطؤ الاتحاد مع المدعوم في فضيحة كوبري شيبوب فسيأتي رد المريخ موجعاً.

* نريد مشاهدة كرة قدم كالتي نشاهدها في كل ملاعب العالم.

* نريد تحكيماً نظيفاً لا ينحاز ولا يجامل ولا يستهدف طرفاً على حساب الآخر.

* نريد حكاماً يطبقون القانون بغض النظر عن هوية المتضرر والمستفيد.

* نريد كرة قدم نظيفة، لا يوجد فيها مدعوم ومظلوم.

* نريد قمة مثالية، ظللنا نبحث عنها لمدة عقدين بلا جدوى.

* للأسف يتوهم بعض حكام السودان بأن خسارة الهلال تعيبهم.

* ويعتقدون أن مهمتهم تنحصر في مساعدته على الفوز.

* وإلا بم نصف حكماً يرفض طرد حارس مرمى انفرد به خصم وتخطاه فأعاقه ومنعه من تسجيل، وبم نصف حكماً يرفض طرد حارس أبعد كرة متوجهة نحو شباكه بكلتا يديه وهو خارج منطقة الجزاء؟ وبم نفسر حكماً يرفض طرد حارس أبعد كرة من أمام مهاجم بيديه وهو خارج منطقة الجزاء؟

* لو وجدتم حكماً يتردد لوهلة واحدة في طرد الحراس المذكورين في أي مكان خلاف السودان خبروني.

* حذار من الإصرار على دعم المدعوم.

* لا توجد أي فرصة لممارسة اللعب على الذقون في لقاء الغد.

* خبر الغد: التحكيم نظيف.. المدعوم خفيف!

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اضرب واوجع يامزمل

كفاية ظلم ياناس
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*قد أسمعت إذ ناديت حيا
ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادي
مجالسنا المتعاقبة هي التي كرست الظلم على المريخ بسكوتها ومثاليتها في التعامل مع هذه الشرزمة .
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

** لو اقترن ظلم التحكيم بتواطؤ الاتحاد مع المدعوم في فضيحة كوبري شيبوب فسيأتي رد المريخ موجعاً.


الله يستر
                        	*

----------

